# Today on site...



## thekeeperza (4/11/14)

Just had a call to come catch a snake... A puff adder. Eyes have scaled in preshed so was quite easy to catch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Wouldn't it have been easier to move the site?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

all in a days work??


----------



## BansheeZA (4/11/14)

Nice puffy you caught there. I hope you moved him to a new home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (4/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Nice puffy you caught there. I hope you moved him to a new home


Yip relocated to a neighbouring farm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (4/11/14)

That beatle is kakking himself.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

WOW

that snake looks awesome!


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

TylerD said:


> That beatle is kakking himself.


looks like the beetle had a heart attack already, poor bugger 

Can't quite make out the other thing in the bucket, it's either a bullet casing, a stompie or a cigalike cartridge?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (4/11/14)

Awesome sunsets up here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

Another little visitor


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

You get danger pay? Although probably safer than in the city.


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> You get danger pay? Although probably safer than in the city.


I wish! But I agree safer here than JHB and much prettier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

One sting machine  - I'm green with envy @thekeeperza! Made my decision just now, I'm going to the bush this weekend before I get "bossies"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Another little visitor


eeek


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

Loving this ducky... kwaai

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Another little visitor



You should PIF it to @Danny - he loves sting machines

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

johan said:


> One sting machine  - I'm green with envy @thekeeperza! Made my decision just now, I'm going to the bush this weekend before I get "bossies"


DO IT!!!
We have had 55mm rain up here during the last few days - the bush literally comes alive after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> DO IT!!!
> We have had 55mm rain up here during the last few days - the bush literally comes alive after that



Nothing as thankful as the bush when it comes to rain, wild yellow ground flowers within a week. 55mm is quite high for that area.


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Nothing as thankful as the bush when it comes to rain, wild yellow ground flowers within a week. 55mm is quite high for that area.


Yes it is - 20mm on Sunday and 35mm on Monday night. Wrecks absolute havoc with our earthworks.
They had 400mm up here during March when most of the Limpopo province was flooded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Wow @thekeeperza - can't believe the snake and scorpion!
And I didn't know (from the other post) that you were a spider man

Gives me the heeby jeebies just thinking about them...

Take care 

PS: what vape gear is accompanying you there?


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @thekeeperza - can't believe the snake and scorpion!
> And I didn't know (from the other post) that you were a spider man
> 
> Gives me the heeby jeebies just thinking about them...
> ...


I had 52 at one point - scaled down a bit for now. I have also kept snakes, a few corn and king snakes.

I have my REO as always and my e-pipe as backup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (5/11/14)

Thats a beautiful scorpion, lovely find! I believe its a member of the genus Opisthacanthus, cant id further without the specimen itself though. Interestingly Opisthacanthus is traded quite frequently in the pet trade. No idea why though, if set up properly they burrow deep and all you see pretty much are the pincers. I call them pet holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (5/11/14)

johan said:


> One sting machine  - I'm green with envy @thekeeperza! Made my decision just now, I'm going to the bush this weekend before I get "bossies"


Where do you go? I need to get into the bush!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Where do you go? I need to get into the bush!



about 30km West of Messina on the Pondrift road - farm called Chatsworth along the Limpopo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Where do you go? I need to get into the bush!



We should organize a mega "BUSH VAPE" weekend!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

johan said:


> We should organize a mega "BUSH VAPE" weekend!


This idea I like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> This idea I like!


+1, but a bush somewhere more central? I shall start stocking on the red wine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> +1, but a bush somewhere more central? I shall start stocking on the red wine.


Karoo somewhere?


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Let's not feck around, come up with dates and we go from there - I've got a spot at Mareetsane where we all can meet and jol with "Jannie-sewe-sool", "Piet-flux" and old "Lang-lies"


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Karoo somewhere?



7-Susters in the Karoo will tire me out, but not a bad Idea - Kenhard?


----------



## thekeeperza (5/11/14)

Afrikaburn?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Afrikaburn?



and if it doesn't we will "brand hom pappie"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (5/11/14)

....missing the bush now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (9/11/14)

Phase 1 of the accommodation camp done - -ready for commissioning and handover





Haven't seen too many animals the last few days - mainly impala.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (19/11/14)

It is amazing how the bush transforms after some rain...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

@thekeeperza let me know if you need a male skivvy to polish your shoes, fill up your Reo bottles and the odd re-wicking & -coiling on site. I will bring my own camping gear .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/11/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just had a call to come catch a snake... A puff adder. Eyes have scaled in preshed so was quite easy to catch.


Oooh nice you catch snakes too !!! We can sit by the fire and exchange stories.. 

Puffies in General are easy to catch, its those monster Snouties that want to take your head off your shoulders for you that put up a good fight... Molesnakes too are a nice challenge.

RB

Vape the Planet


----------



## gman211991 (19/11/14)

http://citizen.co.za/273689/hout-bay-cape-cobra-rescued-video/ @thekeeperza is this your cup of tea? Make a turn in vape town


----------



## thekeeperza (19/11/14)

johan said:


> @thekeeperza let me know if you need a male skivvy to polish your shoes, fill up your Reo bottles and the odd re-wicking & -coiling on site. I will bring my own camping gear .


This would be the perfect place to have a vape meet around a lekker fire @johan...sadly I am finishing here this Friday. Hopefully will be back here in the new year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (19/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Oooh nice you catch snakes too !!! We can sit by the fire and exchange stories..
> 
> Puffies in General are easy to catch, its those monster Snouties that want to take your head off your shoulders for you that put up a good fight... Molesnakes too are a nice challenge.
> 
> ...


I love snakes just not a big fan of trying to catch the ones with gif...if there is someone else on site who can bag a snake I would rather watch from a distance - specially if it is a snouted cobra or a black mamba.


----------



## thekeeperza (19/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> http://citizen.co.za/273689/hout-bay-cape-cobra-rescued-video/ @thekeeperza is this your cup of tea? Make a turn in vape town


The worlds most dangerous beach 
That women is lucky the snake wasn't aggro. We tend to do it with a little more finesse


----------



## Silver (20/11/14)

Thanks for the photos @thekeeperza 
Awesome giraffes!


----------

